# New Deadleaf owner.



## gavlarr (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi. My name's Gav, I'm 38, a husband and a dad of 3. 

We're from Nottingham in England and are currently (and successfully!) raising our first  female Deadleaf Mantis. Thought we'd join this page to get tips and advice as it's our first time around with insects, they're fascinating!


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome Gav, and congrats on your success so far raising your first mantis ever!  She is really quite stunning!


----------



## Serle (Feb 9, 2017)

hy &amp; Welcome from  the North. Gav    I always enjoyed touring England ... S


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 9, 2017)

Heyas and welcome. Great place here to learn what you will need.  How are the kids liking the new "bug"?


----------



## Lalaland (Feb 9, 2017)

Sick looking Mantis!! I've never owned a dead leaf but she looks super cool perhaps I shall have one in the future. Welcome to the forum and the hobby!!! You are going to love it!


----------



## charzard (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome! Cute little mantis you got there!


----------



## gavlarr (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome everybody! 

She was originally my mums, but was given to us as a gift on Christmas day. She was a couple of months old at the time but was tiny, about an inch long. My mum kept her in a small plastic container and she was happy, we, however decided to buy her a proper vivarium, heat pad, twigs, leaves and plenty of crickets and she has grown to about two and a half inches, last molt was 25th Jan.

Does anyone know how large she could eventually get?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lalaland (Feb 17, 2017)

You could look up the growth average for a female dead leaf taking into consideration how warm you keep the habitat as for some species it can affect growth if I am correct. I love setting up a vivarium its a good time. I keep my room at almost 80 degrees so my mantis molt every 2 weeks on Sunday or Monday he is a Chinese Mantis. I am by no means an expert so I would suggest doing some research I just love research. @gavlarr


----------



## Lalaland (Feb 17, 2017)

It also depends on what instar shes in.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2017)

WElcome! , nice mantis


----------



## MantisRCool (Feb 26, 2017)

Your looks like a sub adult male to me, he will get a bit larger as adult, also his back will get straight because of the wings, so he will seem much longer than before! Dessicata males live quite a long time for a male mantis! They like a lot of moisture, especially before molting which if he is subadult u will see his wingbuds swell and he will stop eating but he'll still drink.


----------

